
Kaleidoscopic Iterated Function System - GistNoesis
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/tdcGDj
======
GistNoesis
A mind blowing trick to draw fractals using space folding

The video tutorial
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il_Qg9AqQkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il_Qg9AqQkE)

An older explication by another author : [http://roy.red/folding-the-koch-
snowflake-.html](http://roy.red/folding-the-koch-snowflake-.html)

